# **Unitronic Holiday Sale 2019**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*UNITRONIC IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE ITS 2019 HOLIDAY SALE!

*
*DECEMBER 20[SUP]th[/SUP] TO JANUARY 6[SUP]th[/SUP], 2020*
*
SAVE $100 OR 10% ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*

*
*SEE WHAT'S AVAILABLE FOR YOUR CAR

*


*
*


*_$100 OR 10% OFF_, whichever is the greater discount, with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance 
Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot 
add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and
still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ !
*
SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!

*


----------

